

American Consumers Spend More Money On Cheese than On Computers - brent
http://flowingdata.com/2008/05/05/american-consumers-spend-more-money-on-cheese-than-on-computers/

======
TrevorJ
I liked the graphic as well, It reminded me of how suds and bubbles that are
smashed together look in cross-section. (I enjoyed the tie-in to the economic
'bubble' in that regard)

------
bdfh42
The graphic is excellent which is more than I can say for any of the
substances described as cheese I have been offered in the USA.

